# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Famous Fantastic Four Firsts!" Plus More Notable Comic Book Firsts

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of notable comic book debuts, including a spotlight on famous Fantastic Four firsts, like the debut of their costumes.


_Full article here._

----------

